# Big Green Egg question



## flappininthebreeze (Jul 13, 2009)

Noticed lately that my egg is slow to heat up. More specifically, when running up to high temps for steaks, it comes up slowly to 250-300, seems to stall, then runs up to 400-450, stalls again, then runs up another 100 or so to 500-550. After stalling again, it will go to 600-650, at which point I usually can't stand it anymore ans start cooking. Results are fine, just frustrated with how long it takes to run up. 30-40 minutes or more to reach searing temps. Impatient, or normal? Seems longer than usual. Any thoughts?


----------



## wareagle50 (Aug 2, 2008)

Have you changed brand of lump charcoal? Certain ones burns hotter faster. It could also be your gasket is shot.


----------



## Lil' Scout (Oct 1, 2007)

My wifes blow dryer solved that problem for me. Well...at least until she discovered it on my Egg table one morning.:whistling:


----------



## joebuck (Oct 1, 2007)

Have you cleaned it recently? Might not be getting good air flow due to ash build up.


----------



## AUtiger01 (Oct 17, 2007)

Wirelessly posted



joebuck said:


> Have you cleaned it recently? Might not be getting good air flow due to ash build up.


What Joe said. Take it apart and clean all the ash out.


----------



## Hot Reels (Oct 3, 2007)

Ash build up under the bowl (take the guts out and clean) also lost of small pieces of coal will do that
Sky


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Hot Reels said:


> Ash build up under the bowl (take the guts out and clean) also lost of small pieces of coal will do that
> Sky


 
On the nose!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## FL-Law (Dec 27, 2010)

Lil' Scout said:


> My wifes blow dryer solved that problem for me. Well...at least until she discovered it on my Egg table one morning.:whistling:


 
haha.....Yeah, mine got a little mad at me for doing the same thing. I had to buy her a new one :thumbdown:


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

My Egg is the only one that gets enough condensation inside it that the lump coal gets damp between uses.It has always been this way since new. It is slow to light, it smokes badly and takes forever to get up to the higher temps. I usually let it burn out each time I use it rather than try to save the unburned coal unless I know I will use it again right away. The fresh, Dry coal works like it is suposed to every time........ Good luck, please follow up if you get it worked out. might learn somthing.....


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

Dennis, do you have a cover for your egg? I have never heard of the charcoal getting damp.


----------



## 82whaler (Sep 28, 2007)

LITECATCH said:


> Dennis, do you have a cover for your egg? I have never heard of the charcoal getting damp.


He stores the lump in the bayou.


----------



## flappininthebreeze (Jul 13, 2009)

Thanks everyone. 
Clean it everytime. 
Use Dragons Breath
Gasket is fine. 
Do live near water, so moisture may be an issue. Is covered. 
Do get lots of small pieces, especially after raking ash. 

Thanks for the feedback. I guess I'll just pull another cold one 
Out of the box and be patient. The hair dryer might be a plan,
Though
Thanks again


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

If you have a bunch of small pieces the air flow is restricted and will take a long time to heat up. Air flow is the key.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

I use the outlet side of a shop vac (one of those 5 gal buckettop things) but any low-volume blower really helps get the heat up quickly. I blow from the top down (insert joke about my manhood here) instead of from the bottom vent thing (insert joke again). I tried a leaf blower but that blows too hard (insert joke number three). Also I store my lump charcoal in an aluminum garbage can to keep it dry. I have had issues with moisture buildup between cookings, but solved that a bit by using the little porcelean top instead of the normal cooking top. Good luck!


----------



## chad403 (Apr 20, 2008)

Clean your firebox up from top to bottom. Also use large lumps and not the broken crap that compacts the fire box.


----------

